# hillerys smoking gun



## frodo (May 13, 2016)

russia has 20 thousand of her emails

minute 2:14


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHMpEjf9xq4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHMpEjf9xq4[/ame]


also,  the young clinton, is pulling out of the campaigning to "tend to a sick friend"

others think she is getting out so her name is not associated with what is fix'n to hit the fan


----------



## nealtw (May 13, 2016)

http://gawker.com/theres-no-evidence-that-hillary-clinton-was-targeted-1734012037


----------



## frodo (May 13, 2016)

yea buddy,  she can spin a story faster than a maytag washing machine on spin cycle hooked up to 220.

this is one of them stories,  guess we will find out later.  the soviets are having meetings to see which emails they want to release.

all i have to say is they tried over and over to hack the gubment computers that are protected.

if anyone thinks they did not hack her unprotected server is rather naive 

but hey,,,i have come to the conclusion,   she could kill 50 9 year old children in the street, on camera

and her delusioned supporters would say it was the kids fault and vote for her anyway


----------



## nealtw (May 13, 2016)

I have my doubts that information like that would have trouble getting out of Russia. Their freedom of the press is a little lacking.
I believe you are right the truth will come out, it will be up to us whether we believe it or not. So really there is no sum gain either way.

But stories like this are important, if true it will be important to learn about it. 
But if it is just a made up story it is important to find out who made it up and why. If the people don't want to be called sheeple then it is up to everyone to sort thru the BS from both sides or all sides to get to the believable.


----------



## KULTULZ (May 13, 2016)

nealtw said:


> I believe you are right the truth will come out, it will be up to us whether we believe it or not. So really there is no sum gain either way.



Whether she is found out or not is not of importance as she will be pardoned by O'Bama as he goes out. He is as guilty as she is and cannot be found out, especially the Benghazi episode.


----------



## nealtw (May 13, 2016)

KULTULZ said:


> Whether she is found out or not is not of importance as she will be pardoned by O'Bama as he goes out. He is as guilty as she is and cannot be found out, especially the Benghazi episode.



Guilt is strange word to use in a country that is so proud of their constitution.
You either protect and fight for the constitution or pick and choose what you like today. That does say something about the people.


----------



## frodo (May 13, 2016)

I have thought about that,, I dont care is she doesnt go to jail.  obama can protect her all he wants.

What i want,  is for the truth to come out,   and she will be run out of any type of gubmvet job.  

as it stands RIGHT NOW...they are talking about issuing security clearance for trump and her

i for the life of me, can see how they can justify giving her a clearance when she is under investigation for security breach

makes my head swim


----------



## frodo (May 13, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Guilt is strange word to use in a country that is so proud of their constitution.
> You either protect and fight for the constitution or pick and choose what you like today. That does say something about the people.




we have 2 partys here   the dems...who are against the constitution and the reb
who are for the constitution

it is a constant battle


----------



## nealtw (May 13, 2016)

frodo said:


> we have 2 partys here   the dems...who are against the constitution and the reb
> who are for the constitution
> 
> it is a constant battle



Really.............


----------



## frodo (May 13, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Really.............




yes, the liberals,  they want big government, with control over everyone

because they are of course are the only ones that know what is good for us.

they want control over all aspects of life.
 to have this control,  the constitution is in the way, 


the rep.  on the other hand, are for small government,  giving the power of decision to the states who inturn give it to the seperate countys and town ships


if you were to read the constitution anf the bill of rights,  you would see the forefathers wanted power to be with the town ships not washington' 
 read article 1  section 8    it lays out what we the people need our government to do 
anything else is over reaching

you want a copy of the constitution ?  got one right here
pm your address and i will be happy to send you a pocket version


----------



## nealtw (May 13, 2016)

Edmund Wilson &#8212; 'No two persons ever read the same book.'
With that quote in mind you will never get an agreement on what any contract says and that is why you have an independent court.


----------



## frodo (May 13, 2016)

funny as hell  


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=si0WTCMrksw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=si0WTCMrksw[/ame]


----------



## KULTULZ (May 14, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Guilt is strange word to use in a country that is so proud of their constitution.
> 
> You either protect and fight for the constitution or pick and choose what you like today.
> 
> That does say something about the people.



If you haven't noticed, America left the port during the Vietnam era. This is the new America, the newest third world country with unlimited illegal immigration supplying countless people of backward cultures.

The people kill and plunder and no one seems to really give a damn. Our once great Constitution is being destroyed. No right or wrong. As for states rights, they were given away in Appomattox, Va. in 1865.

A Muslim mayor in London, what next? Western civilization is gone.


----------



## KULTULZ (May 14, 2016)

frodo said:


> i for the life of me, can see how they can justify giving her a clearance when she is under investigation for security breach
> 
> makes my head swimView attachment 11646



Again, if you haven't noticed, the entire system is corrupt and inept. She is just getting her lunch ticket punched so she can steal and pass around some of it to the other crooks.

It is just a melodrama. Who will be president has already been decided.


----------



## KULTULZ (May 14, 2016)

Now I read McCain may lose his seat.

*GOOD!*

Couldn't happen to a nicer guy. He gave us O'Bama and has turned his back on illegals since.

This is not a Representative Republic but an Aristocracy.


----------



## slownsteady (May 14, 2016)

There are on "innocents". Not Hillary, not trump, not McCain, not you, not me................................................


----------



## Chris (May 14, 2016)

I'm fairly innocent


----------



## chrisn (May 15, 2016)

frodo said:


> yes, the liberals,  they want big government, with control over everyone
> 
> because they are of course are the only ones that know what is good for us.
> 
> ...



This is why politics and religion should never be discussed. :rofl:


----------



## Chris (May 15, 2016)

Speaking of smoking gun. I burnt most of the hair off my arms and face in a smoker accident this morning. Don't ask!


----------



## frodo (May 15, 2016)

Oh I gotta ask,     what did you throw on the fire ?

And I am going to laugh at you  :beer:


----------



## Chris (May 15, 2016)

Charcoal lighter fluid but I had the smoker box lid closed. Made myself a bomb. Woke everyone up.


----------



## frodo (May 15, 2016)

What ?      dude,,,throw out the yucking tastying fluid...Yuk  i can taste that crap

get a small plumbers hand help mad gas ..use it to get them charcoals hot.

My wife  will not eat meat that the coals been started with charcoal lighter.

anyway.  that 2 cups of stuff we throw out....save it..works real good right their . LOL


----------



## Chris (May 15, 2016)

Normally use map gas but the torch was at my shop. I was being lazy.


----------



## frodo (May 15, 2016)

lazy  ?   i laid up in bed all day and did nothing but scratch,  watched gunsmoke and andy griffith  

someone had to do it,  it was my turn


----------



## chrisn (May 16, 2016)

frodo said:


> lazy  ?   i laid up in bed all day and did nothing but scratch,  watched gunsmoke and andy griffith
> 
> someone had to do it,  it was my turn



I take it your NOT a golfer


----------



## frodo (May 16, 2016)

no,   tried it one time at a driving range,  the safest place to stand was directly in front of me

I prefer to use the golf ball as a target


----------

